
Elon Musk- Terrified of AI taking over world, most scared of DeepMind AI project - pseudolus
https://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-maureen-dowd-ai-google-deepmind-wargames-2020-7
======
zepto
Worth noting is that ai taking over the world doesn’t have to look like some
all powerful overlord with a machine centric agenda.

Just an arms race of disinformation bots that cripple humanity’s decision
making capacity would do.

------
justSayin000001
So he is scared of AI, but makes cars that are controlled by AI. That doesn’t
make sense.

